# Wiring Ballasts



## bombbudpuffa (Dec 7, 2006)

Just bought a 100 watt hps ballast and I need help with the wiring. Does anyone know how or have a diagram or in depth how to? Any assistance will be appreciated. Thnx!


----------



## Growdude (Dec 7, 2006)

If I knew what ballast you have I could come up with somthing better but here are some generic diagrams,
http://www.onlinepot.org/grow/wiringlights.htm
or http://www.venturelighting.com/BallastHTMLDocuments/wiring_diagrams-Add.html


----------



## Growdude (Dec 7, 2006)

Sent you a link to the info you need.


----------



## Sin inc (Dec 7, 2006)

hey so i see you got that 100 watt i was talking about thoses links will help you if you need more help then pm me and we will get it wired.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Dec 7, 2006)

Sin inc said:
			
		

> hey so i see you got that 100 watt i was talking about thoses links will help you if you need more help then pm me and we will get it wired.


Truthfully, I just got what I could find for cheap! Lol! I also got a 70w hps but the wiring was alot easier, i'm new to this wiring lights thing. GD, Sin, thanks for the help, I think the first link GD sent me was exactly what I needed, something with actual pics!:headbang2: :headbang: :headbang2:


----------

